

US Marine's website hacked  - Pro_bity
http://blogs.aljazeera.com/topic/syria/syrian-electronic-army-hacks-us-marine-website

======
lutusp
Wait, what? The story is not about a "US Marine's website", it is about the
hacking of the "US Marine Corps' recruiting website." Not _a marine_ , but
_the marines_.

